
The State of Deepfakes: Reality Under Attack. A 2018 Report [pdf] - giorgiop
https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/rep2018/2018-the-state-of-deepfakes.pdf
======
barrow-rider
> GAN: Generative Adversarial Networks, a specific kind of deep learning
> algorithm that can train a neural network to generate realistic imagery.
> Whilst GANs are not integral to creating synthetic media, they represent the
> most significant development in the how new kinds of synthetic media are
> created.

In the future, our enemies will be Anonymous GANs, or GANNONs

------
Chang22
Are there companies providing a deepfake detection service?

~~~
giorgiop
This is a very new phenomenon and there are only a few players on the market.
You can check what we are doing at
[https://www.deeptracelabs.com](https://www.deeptracelabs.com)

------
prmurphy
Will deepfake detection be built into antivirus software?

~~~
giorgiop
That's a good question, maybe!

The way we see it: if today we are used to scan files downloaded from
potentially unsafe sources, tomorrow we will get used to scan videos to check
their authenticity -- check that they have not been tampered with, changing
their conveyed meaning. Arguably, the same will hold for social media and
video hosting websites.

While traditional malware are there to infect other piece of software, fake
videos targets the human brain. This is more akin to social engineering.

------
Bibbo
Are there filters on Facebook to detect deepfakes?

~~~
giorgiop
None that I am aware of.

------
sherm8n
How does one create a deepfake?

~~~
giorgiop
If you know some basics deep learning, you can find source code on github to
play with. You will also find tutorials made by communities of developers and
users.

Otherwise, if you look deep enough on the Internet, there are already websites
offering deepfake as-a-service for a rather low price.

Not all these tools were developed for malicious purposes. Quite the opposite.
But today it is up to everyone of us how this tech get utilised. And while
it's becoming easier and cheaper to get realistic synthetic imagery, with
better tools day by day, it is not yet obvious how we will cope with fake
videos in our society.

------
Francesco_deep
Nice Report! Good Job!

